# Something to do with track..



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Or not... :lol: 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5979038832&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

Scott


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Nice idea...*

...finally cool a way to give all those useless 9" Tyco curves to a new meaning of life!  

So what about a slotcar world time wall above our tracks? Then I finally would always know if there´s a chance of meeting someone at the chatroom...!  

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

And in the future the cars must run on the track clock :thumbsup:


----------

